# Firearms Safety Course @ Dalton PD, Respond ASAP



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Firearms Safety Course at Dalton PD, 3/25/2006 @ 0830-1600. The lead instructor will be Sgt. Steve Pyskati, Cummington PD. Course costs $60. 

Please call Ofc. Lombardi, Cummington PD @ 413-684-4760. 

Respond no later than 3/23/2006. 

Thank you.


----------

